# Directional All Mountain Board for a First Time Buyer



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

You went from "being able to usually complete a run without falling" to "ride fast etc" pretty quick. Don't kill yourself or someone else to save $50 on the first sweet looking board you come across. Get the right gear for you and develop your skills. There will be plenty of sick whips in your future if you learn to turn correctly from the beginning.

162 is going be a bit large for you. Not to say you couldn't make a size like that work, but you want to probably be more in the 155-58 range. You can float CO powder with a skateboard if you want, so don't worry about that. Especially since you'll on groomers for the most part. Look for an all mountain directional twin or twin that has cam rocker or flat rocker. You can research gear on Evo pretty easily to see a wide variety in one place.

What size are your boots and do they fit properly?

Boot size will factor into determining if you need a Wide board and which bindings. Don't get this forum started on how to measure that though. 

Depending on where you end up riding back in CO, shops will demo boards boards for less than 100 per day, so you can get an idea of sizing, profiles, etc. There are also decent used shops around too. Unless you are going to be riding on the Ice coast, might not want to buy a board there and be lugging it back and forth with bag fees every time you go home.


----------



## @RodKimble04 (3 mo ago)

El Cholo Rojo said:


> You went from "being able to usually complete a run without falling" to "ride fast etc" pretty quick. Don't kill yourself or someone else to save $50 on the first sweet looking board you come across. Get the right gear for you and develop your skills. There will be plenty of sick whips in your future if you learn to turn correctly from the beginning.
> 
> 162 is going be a bit large for you. Not to say you couldn't make a size like that work, but you want to probably be more in the 155-58 range. You can float CO powder with a skateboard if you want, so don't worry about that. Especially since you'll on groomers for the most part. Look for an all mountain directional twin or twin that has cam rocker or flat rocker. You can research gear on Evo pretty easily to see a wide variety in one place.
> 
> ...


Okay thank you! I use a size 10.5 boot. They fit good. I won't be going bigger than that, Idk if that effects if I need a wide board or not?

Question, do you think honestly for the range of $250 I can get a good used board with bindings? I am just wanting to get an idea here as that is the pricepoint I am at right now.

In your opinion I assume the wise thing would be to keep looking?

Wasn't worried about transportation of the board because I am flying southwest this Christmas and have two free checked items 🤙

Thank you very much for taking the time to write. Much appreciated!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The Templar is not the ideal board for you size-wise, and it might not even be a good deal depending on how old it is and what bindings come with it.

I'd keep looking unless the templar is brand new and you're getting a killer deal. But it's still a bit too big and you'll be happier on something else.


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

10.5 is where the fists start flying. I would personally not get a wide (maybe something mid-wide) and I'd get medium bindings. (I'd also try to size down the boot to a 10 if possible). But that's just me, not gospel. This is why talking to a good shop and demo-ing helps. I've wasted a lot of money on stuff that sounded good on paper but hated the feel of it.

$250 will get you something, but you're limiting yourself quite a bit. If you can save a couple more hundred over the next couple months, you'd be in better shape. But if you find a Skate Banana with bindings for a couple hundred bucks to go bash around on, then why not. Just stick to the 155-58 range, if you can. [edit] FYI, if its a 55 you might need to be on a wide, 58 not. it depends on the board and stuff.

For new inexpensive stuff there is, Evol or Chamonix. I don't know much about them, except they are the store brands for The House. But if price point is your number one factor maybe thats an alright place to start? Might be good to go into a shop for correct sizing etc and better selection in CO. You got time to find the right gear, don't need to rush too much.

Real G's just check the board with no bag. Just a tag around the binding heel cup.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

One other thing, go to the boots section of this forum and look at the Boot Camp thread and measure your feet. Odds are really good your boots are too big. But if they're comfortable, no big deal, you just don't want to buy a wide board to accommodate boots that are too large - when you replace your boots eventually you'll have small boots on a wide board. So buy the board according to your foot size instead of your boot size. 10.5 is usually just fine on normal width boards until you get into very aggressive carving anyway.


----------



## @RodKimble04 (3 mo ago)

Thanks everyone I'll probably hold off on the Templar in this case. I found a great deal on a Rossignol 1 LF brand new for a great price in my size. I did research and talked to some guys and that's what I want to go with. Thank you everyone for your time


----------



## @RodKimble04 (3 mo ago)

drblast said:


> One other thing, go to the boots section of this forum and look at the Boot Camp thread and measure your feet. Odds are really good your boots are too big. But if they're comfortable, no big deal, you just don't want to buy a wide board to accommodate boots that are too large - when you replace your boots eventually you'll have small boots on a wide board. So buy the board according to your foot size instead of your boot size. 10.5 is usually just fine on normal width boards until you get into very aggressive carving anyway.


thanks for the heads up I'll check that out now!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

@RodKimble04 said:


> Thanks everyone I'll probably hold off on the Templar in this case. I found a great deal on a Rossignol 1 LF brand new for a great price in my size. I did research and talked to some guys and that's what I want to go with. Thank you everyone for your time


That's a great board for you.


----------



## @RodKimble04 (3 mo ago)

drblast said:


> That's a great board for you.


Thank you I was worried about the Hybrid Camber on it but I think it'll suit me because I can only afford one board. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Ernienu (3 mo ago)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## @RodKimble04 (3 mo ago)

Ernienu said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you! You as well!


----------

